# Links to some recent AND NEW Lieder contests in the Opera forum, until I get tired of posting them



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I especially enjoyed these several rounds on Frühling from Vier letzte Lieder by Strauss:









First Round: Fruhling- 4 Last Songs: Hendricks and Arroyo


This is one of my top five favorite pieces for a soprano to sing. I have 6 contestants. The first two are not as well known for doing the songs but I think they should be. On Hendricks version, be aware there are two songs so only listen to the first for the contest. Arroyo was a really big...




www.talkclassical.com













Round Two: Frühling. Te Kanawa, Janowitz


Get ready for some beautiful singing




www.talkclassical.com













Round Three: Frühling. Norman, Schwarzkopf


Don't forget to vote. The two ladies are level pegging at the moment. I already voted for Elisabeth. 👍




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The voting is still not closed, so you can shift the results ;-)

It will not affect who gets into the finale, but will make one feel important anyway


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Die Mainacht by Brahms.









Round One: An almost operatic Brahms song: Die Mainacht...


See notes below. Fritz Wunderlich singt "Die Mainacht" op 43 No 2 von Johannes Brahms Rolf Reinhardt, Klavier 4 Songs, Op.43: No. 2, Die Mainacht (Recorded 1936) · Marian Anderson · Kosti Vehanen · Johannes Brahms Marian Anderson in Song Vol. 2 May Night English Translation © Richard...




www.talkclassical.com













Round Two: Brahms. Die Mainacht. Baker, DFDieskau, Ludwig


4 Songs, Op. 43: No. 2 Die Mainacht · Johannes Brahms · Janet Baker · Martin Isepp The Voice of Janet Baker Bass- Baritone Vocals: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau Producer: Suvi Raj Grubb Piano: Wolfgang Sawallisch Mezzo-soprano Vocals: Christa Ludwig Piano: Gerald Moore Composer: Johannes Brahms...




www.talkclassical.com













Round Three: Brahms Die Mainacht. Kipnis, Norman, Onegin


We are, I think, going out with a bang. You can pick more than one if you are torn. Die Mainacht · Gerald Moore · Alexander Kipnis Alexander Kipnis sings Brahms & Wolf Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op. 43 - 2. Die Mainacht - Wann der silberne Mond · Jessye Norman · Geoffrey Parsons 4 Songs, Op. 43: No...




www.talkclassical.com













Big Finale: Die Mainach: Norman,Kipnis, DF-Diskau...


So many ties and Anderson was close in votes to Wunderlich. Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op. 43 - 2. Die Mainacht - Wann der silberne Mond · Jessye Norman · Geoffrey Parsons Die Mainacht · Gerald Moore · Alexander Kipnis Songs, Op. 43: II. Die Mainacht · Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau · Wolfgang Sawallisch...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Grieg: Swan









Single Round: En svane. Hagegard, Melchoir, Nilsson







www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

There are many rounds on
Chanson triste by Duparc.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The song by Zemlinsky:









Contest - Round One: Zemlinsky - Sprich zu mir Geliebter...


Deborah Voigt / Giuseppe Sinopoli Alessandra Marc / Riccardo Chailly Text (English translation) Speak to me, my love! Tell me in words what you sang. The night is dark. The stars are lost in clouds. The wind is sighing through the leaves. I will let loose my hair. My blue cloak will...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Religious stuff, because Cristmass is coming:









First Xmas Contest: Schubert's Ave Maria...


Two opera singers and someone who to me sounded like an opera singer. Schubert: Ave Maria, D. 839 (Arr. Gamley) · Luciano Pavarotti · National Philharmonic Orchestra · Kurt Herbert Adler By Franz Schubert (1797-1828) Recorded Jan. 17, 1951. New York. with Norman Leyden Orchestra. Ave...




www.talkclassical.com













O Holy NIght CONTEST. Leontyne Price, Luciano Pavarotti...


We had Bjorling last year and he beat Sutherland O Holy Night - Leontyne Price O Holy Night ~ Luciano Pavarotti (English/French The official video for “O Holy Night / Cantique de Noël (Minuit Chrétiens) from Jonas Kaufmann’s extended double album “It’s Christmas!”




www.talkclassical.com













Single Round: Spiritual. They crucified my Lord. Jessye...


See if you can choose. I can't. So different. So powerful. You can vote for both like I had to. The low note is a D below middle C in Marian Anderson's song. Jessye Norman sings "Calvary/They Crucified My Lord" at Carnegie Hall Marian Anderson*They crucified my Lord* USS George Washington...




www.talkclassical.com


----------

